# Ask A Player A Question!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Please see our front page news article regarding this...the Portland Trail Blazers have agreed to accept questions for a few players! 

http://www.basketballboards.net/


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Who do you all consider the leaders"generals" of your team?

and

Can i have an autograph from the members of your team ? please


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Who would you consider the overall leader in the locker room on the Trail Blazers' team? What about on the floor? We know generally it is the PG (in this case being Damon), but is there a veteran maybe, that takes all the players under his wings?


How do you see this season being any different from the previous seasons?

Now that you have Sabonis back, do you find yourself contending for the title? Does he really help the team in your long term needs?

How have you guys worked on your game this summer?



Thanks, 

untitled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ok the general idea is to ask these five players five questions each. 

1. Rasheed Wallace
2. Zach Randolph
3. Derek Anderson
4. Qyntel Woods
5. Ruben Patterson

See what i mean? They will take five questions each to all five players. 25 in all. The best twenty five. They also agreed to kepp us informed of future chats so basketballboards.net can participate!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ruben Patterson: Considering how much (negative?) publicity has surrounded your claim to be a "Kobe Stopper" do you know regret making that statement, or do you still believe you are?

Zach Randolph: Do you expect to get more playing time this year?

Rasheed Wallace: What do you think it's going to take to get the Blazers deeper in the playoffs this year?

Qyntel Woods: Who has been the most inspirational player on the Blazers so far for you?

Derek Anderson: Considering that you and Bonzi Wells really play the same position, how well do you get along with each other? Do you both try to elevate each other's game?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

1. Rasheed Wallace

Rasheed, who do you think is the floor leader of your team and why?
I loved Mo Ceeks as a player; how is it to work for someone who has gone the distance, someone who knows the sweat it takes to win a Ring, as Mo obviously knows well?

2. Zach Randolph
Zach, I like what I've seen of your game; do you think you have earned more playing time for this new season?
I believe you can be a defensive force and a rebounding force, how has being around Rasheed helped you defensively?

3. Derek Anderson
Derek, do you see yourself as a go-to guy for your team now that you're in the regular rotation?
What has helped you the most by spending time learning from a defensive stalwart such as Pippen?

4. Qyntel Woods
What do you see as the biggest adjustment for your game now that you're a Trailblazer in the NBA?
What is it like to know you're now a teammate of Scottie Pippen's?
Do you expect to learn a lot from Pippen and if so, in what ways do you think he can help you the most?

5. Ruben Patterson
Ruben, you've been said to be a "Kobe-stopper", but we all know that great players can only be slowed down, what is there about Kobe's game that helps you to defend him to keep him at or slightly below his season average? In other words, does he shoot worse going to his left or being guided to his right?

What have you worked on the hardest this off season to enhance your game?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Rasheed :*

After yourself ( of course ) , who do you consider has the best body art in the league ? Cherokee Parks ? Marcus Fizer ?

* Zach *

The early rap on you seemed to suggest sublime ballhandling skills . Any big man that can create and dish out of the post can only benefit themself and their team . How's this aspect of your game coming on and who would you aspire to in this regard?

* Derek *

On a team that has so many guns (particularly in the swing spot ) have you felt a pressure to add further tangents to your game that will define you as something more than a guy who can light it up in a hurry? 

* Qyntel *

A lot of folk had you touted to go a lot higher in the draft and whilst it is undoubtedly a blessing to be picked up by the Blazers do you have mixed feelings about not going higher ? ( but perhaps being on an inferior team ) and does it motivate you to stick it up the teams that passed you over ?

* Ruben *

You seem to be one of the most versatile defenders in the league - when defending your man in the post , what guides your decision to front him or body him up from the back ?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

To the blazers who havent played with sabonis....


How do you feel about the blazers signing sabonis? Do you think he can still be an asset to the team? Have any of you seen the footage of sabonis from the 80s when he was tearing it up?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Rasheed Wallace*
Q: Would you consider yourself tall enough and big enough to play Center?

Q: Do you think you'll be able to raise your game to a new level, or do you think you've already realized your full potential?

Q: Do headbands bring luck to you on the floor, or just the style on the court?

*Zach Randolph*

Q: Do you think you will stay in Portland, and does the team think you'll get more playing time this year?

Q: After dominating NBA summer league games, and pretty much the whole league, do you plan on staying there for another year, or do you think you're good enough now to start for a team?

*Derek Anderson*

Q: It seems Bonzi Wells may not be back in a Blazer uniform next year, do you believe you can step back in and help lead the Blazers to the playoffs?

Q: Will you be splitting time at SG and SF this year, or just be playing SG, and how will the minutes between you and the other guards get split up?

*Qyntel Woods*

Q: Who on the team has been your main tutor so far?

Q: Do you think slipping to 21 in the draft was too low for you to be picked?

Q: Do you think you'll show them wrong, and show them you should've been picked in the lottery?

Q: Who would you compare your game to right now in the NBA, if you had too?

*Ruben Patterson*

Q: Will you be getting much playing time at all this year?

Q: Will the team be able to challenge the Lakers this year?

Q: Is Damon Stoudamire, Dale Davis, or any other players still being traded from Portland?

Thanks!


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a question for Zach. 

How do you feel about leaving school early, are you satisfied w/ your decision or would you liked to have stayed another year?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions added from pms to me:

(-) 0 † § I-I () †: I think that it is amazing that you got this oppurtunity. I am going to put together a few questions you can feel free to decide which are appropriate to be asked.

1. With the recent additions of Qyntel Woods, and Arvydas Sabonis, how do you think this improves your teams chances of dethroning the Lakers?

2. For the past few years, the Blazers have been known to recieve many technical fouls, do you feel that you are being targeted by referees as having a bad reputation?

3. A few years ago, your team was the number contendor with the Lakers, do you feel that you have improved enough to come back to that postition?

Those are just a few, I might come back wit hsome more. Thanks



question for Rasheed Wallace ....Jwick: I was wondering if since i think your contract is up after this season and i was wondering if you would ever think of signing a contract with Detroit. I WOULD REALLY LOVE TO SEE YOU HERE! ...Or would you like to stay in Portland? 

THANKS!!!
Jeff


Message 4 Zach Randolph ...Jwick: Zach...Iwas wondering if you wished you maybe would of stayed one more in college?? Just wondering...I think it would of been nice to see you stay one more year at MSU....Thanks for your time..

THANKS! 
Jeff


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Qyntel Woods* 

Do you think in the future you could be a good point guard considering you have good ball handling skills right now?


*Rasheed Wallace* 

If you had to choose a position besides power forward, what position do you like playing more? Center, or small forward?


*Zach Randolph* 

Which coach is helping you develop your game most ever since you've arrived?


*Ruben Patterson* 

Will you keep posterizing Mark Madsen in the near future?  


*Derek Anderson* 

I really admire how much loyalty means to you. Just how important is loyalty to you?

Thanks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Question for all:


Who are you're favorite college/NFL teams? And who do you pick to win the National Championship this season?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a question for Sheed:

Obviously most team goals are to win the NBA Championship, but are there any specific personal goals you would like to accomplish for the 2002-2003 season? For example, is making the all-star game a personal goal that is set?

And for Zach:

After entering the draft early what are some of the big adjustments you had to make as a player between the college game and the pro game? I'm a big U of M fan, so you could say I was 100% happy to see you leave the Spartans.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Mr. Woods 1. How much do you think the Marijuana incident and the Knee effected your stock I personally thought you were top five material?
2. Have any players taken you under there wings?
3. Is this the perfect fit with Pippen and the Veterans?
4. How many years do you need to reach your potential?
5. Do the comparisons to T-mac excite you?

Mr. Wallace 1.This being your team do you think the offseason aqusitions helped or hurt the blazers?
2. Does it hurt you when you get a Technical it is big news and when you drop 30 nobody cares as much?
3. Are you happy with your role?

Mr. Patterson
1. What exactly was it like playing for Bobby Huggins did it help you? 
2. What are your pregame Rituals?
3. What is your favorite movie?
4. What was your most memorable basketball moment?
5. Do you think your role will decrease or increase?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Zach Randolph: 
I saw you play in the Summer League, and you've got some serious skills, with Shawn Kemp playing for Orlando this upcoming season...how much do you think extra playing time will help the improvement of your game?

Qyntel Woods: 
You've also got some great potential and skills. I can see why most compare you to Tracy McGrady, if I had a top 5 pick in the 2002 NBA Draft, you would definitely be high on my list. Why in the world do you think you fell to 21 in the draft, and how much do you want to make GMs that passed you up pay for their mistake?

Rasheed Wallace:
Do you think your team can seriously contend with teams like Sacramento and the Lakers in the Playoffs? And how much do you think the Blazers team has improved this offseason?


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Hmmmm....*

*Rasheed Wallace* : The Blazers have one of the deepest and most talented squads in the NBA. Why haven't you(collectively: team) been able to overcome the Lakers and move on in the playoffs?

I watch you play a lot, as you are fun to watch. A PF that can go inside and outside is a rare find. Someone with that much talent needs to stay on the court. Why do you seem to have trouble avoiding trouble(technicals)? Your team needs you on the court, but you seem to not care.

*Qyntel Woods* : You were touted as the next Tracy McGrady, yet slipped off the charts until Portland drafted you. What can you bring to this team?

I'm sure you are getting tired of being asked this, but I have to know......Are you upset you fell so far in the draft? Will you turn/or have you turned this into a constructive anger that makes you work harder?


*Zach Randolph* : I have been saying this since you were drafted, you are a steal at 19. You just need the PT to prove it. Do you figure to get an increase in minutes now that Kemp is gone? 

Also, with Sabonis coming back, how does this help/hinder your growth as a player?



*Derek Anderson* : Portland signed Jeff McInnis, traded for Antonio Daniels, and drafted Qyntel Woods. How does this affect the mood in Portland? With all the wingman you have(Pippen, Patterson, Woods, Daniels an yourself), will players be willing to sacrafice stats and minutes for wins?

*Ruben Patterson* : You said you were the "Kobe Stopper", and then didn't stop him. Care to comment on that?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another pm:

Louie: 

I had a question for Ruben Patterson 

"As someone who's guarded the elite wing players in the NBA, who, if you had to pick one, would you rather guard; Kobe, McGrady, Vince, or Pierce?"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ruban Patterson- how is your defense this year? will you start? can you now stop Kobe?

Zach Randolph- will you come to Indiana as a FA in a couple years? i'm from Indy.

Wallace- how far can the blazers go this year? will yopu be nicknamed Mr.T? How do you fell about being in Portland?

Woods- will you get playing time to be a candidate for ROY? How's your knee doing?

Anderson- Do you fell pushed away from the Blazers with Bonzi most likely starting instead of you?

hey coo bananas :rbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Questions for each:

First, has the championship window of opportunity passed for Portland? If not, is there something specifically different this year that will likely put you over the top, where you have not been able to do so to date, or are you just remaining optimistic?

Second, what single player inspired you to play basketball? Who are your heroes, in sport and in life?

Third, looking around the league, which teams excite you as up and coming? What teams among the elite are poised for a fall?

Finally, outside of someone connected to your franchise, who has the greatest job in the NBA (name someone, whether it be player, coach, owner?)

Questions for 'Sheed -- Is it more important to let the officials know each and every time they appear to blow a call or does choosing battles sparingly lend more credence to protest? Do you care whether the officials listen to or are influenced by a rant, or does it just make you feel better to get it off your chest? Have you ever met Kermit Washington?


----------



## jchillin (Sep 6, 2002)

sheed ,do you enjoy portland more than philly?cause you know before it is all over we (philly)would luv to see u in da red ,white and blue(sixers)babyboy!
jerry (belfield rec" youngin")


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I want to thank all the people who sent questions to be answered by the five Portland players. We had 85 questions in all. I wish we could of had all 85 answered but they gave us a minimum of 25. But remember the ones you asked that was not inlcuded in this e-mail. Why? Because Ms. Hanson assured me that she will keep us updated on any chats they will have in the future so our group of posters can take part!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

So.....what questions were submitted?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Its a secret! :laugh: 

F. Jerzy

Rasheed :

After yourself ( of course ) , who do you consider has the best body art in the league ? Cherokee Parks ? Marcus Fizer ?

Zach 

The early rap on you seemed to suggest sublime ball handling skills . Any big man that can create and dish out of the post can only benefit themselves and their team . How's this aspect of your game coming on and who would you aspire to in this regard?

Derek 

On a team that has so many guns (particularly in the swing spot ) have you felt a pressure to add further tangents to your game that will define you as something more than a guy who can light it up in a hurry? 

Ruben 

You seem to be one of the most versatile defenders in the league - when defending your man in the post , what guides your decision to front him or body him up from the back ?

k^2

I have a question for Zach. 

How do you feel about leaving school early, are you satisfied with your decision or would you liked to have stayed another year?


0 † § I-I () †

Derek Anderson

1. With the recent additions of Qyntel Woods, and Arvydas Sabonis, how do you think this improves your teams chances of dethroning the Lakers?

Rasheed Wallace

2. For the past few years, the Blazers have been known to receive many technical fouls, do you feel that you are being targeted by referees as having a bad reputation?

Ruben Patterson

L4L

Qyntel Woods 

Do you think in the future you could be a good point guard considering you have good ball handling skills right now?


Rasheed Wallace 

If you had to choose a position besides power forward, what position do you like playing more? Center, or small forward?


Zach Randolph 

Which coach is helping you develop your game most ever since you've arrived?


jvanbusk

And for Zach:

After entering the draft early what are some of the big adjustments you had to make as a player between the college game and the pro game? I'm a big U of M fan, so you could say I was 100% happy to see you leave the Spartans. 


TomBoerwinkle#1

Questions for each:

First, has the championship window of opportunity passed for Portland? If not, is there something specifically different this year that will likely put you over the top, where you have not been able to do so to date, or are you just remaining optimistic?

Second, what single player inspired you to play basketball? Who are your heroes, in sport and in life


Pacer Fan 

Woods- How is your knee doing? 

The X Factor

Qyntel Woods: 
You've also got some great potential and skills. I can see why most compare you to Tracy McGrady, if I had a top 5 pick in the 2002 NBA Draft, you would definitely be high on my list. Why in the world do you think you fell to 21 in the draft, and how much do you want to make GMs that passed you up pay for their mistake?


mike


Mr. Patterson
What was your most memorable basketball moment?

devestata

Qyntel Woods

Q: Who on the team has been your main tutor so far?


therifleman

3. Derek Anderson
Derek, do you see yourself as a go-to guy for your team now that you're in the regular rotation?

4. Qyntel Woods
Do you expect to learn a lot from Pippen and if so, in what ways do you think he can help you the most?

5. Ruben Patterson
Ruben, you've been said to be a "Kobe-stopper", but we all know that great players can only be slowed down, what is there about Kobe's game that helps you to defend him to keep him at or slightly below his season average? In other words, does he shoot worse going to his left or being guided to his right?


Ron

Rasheed Wallace: What do you think it's going to take to get the Blazers deeper in the playoffs this year?

Derek Anderson: Considering that you and Bonzi Wells really play the same position, how well do you get along with each other? Do you both try to elevate each other's game?


louie

I had a question for Ruben Patterson 

"As someone who's guarded the elite wing players in the NBA, who, if you had to pick one, would you rather guard; Kobe, McGrady, Vince, or Pierce?"


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

****! I AM A DAY OR TWO LATE! DAMN, THE ONE DAY I LEAVE, PEOPLE ASK ONE OF MY FAVORITE PLAYERS QUESTIONS AND WHEN I SOME BACK, THEY HAVE ALREADY BEEN SENT! ****! I HAVE THE WORST LUCK!   AT SELF - :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I don't blame you for being upset. They didn't give us much time. I wrote to them a long time ago and she, The public relations woman of Portland answerd me back just before last weekend. I was gone until Sunday evening. With training camp starting soon she want to get this in motion quickly. 

Cheer up though, she said when they had any planned chats that she will notify us so our group can take part.


----------

